# Monday 7/10 chat?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Is there going to be a chat on Monday eve? Maybe I'll remember this one!! DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Dee Dee:How are you? Long time no chat. I would love to chat tomorrow night. I will try to get on around 9:00 p.m. (eastern). See ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I will try to be there but my husband and I are going to our son's scout meeting. They are showing pictures of summer camp so it will probably be a long meeting. Y'all have fun! Maybe next week......Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I'll try to make it for the chat tonight. I'm scheduled for my pre-op lab work this afternoon.I had thought this rash and itching from hell was abating but it came back IN FORCE yesterday. All across my chest, my breasts, my abdomen, lower back, inner thighs. (Inner forearms are still sensitive but not as bad as the flare a little over a week ago.) The worst, the absolute worst, is my hands, both on the backs and on the palms! I'm taking benadryl and lorazepam and trying to rest as much as I can.My thought is now, since this has become systemic, some things in my environment may provide triggers for it but are not the cause. This is the third episode in about six months. My neice wrote me that she gets these rashes from time to time and that it is part of the fibro syndrome. She says her sister also gets them all the time.Well, life is "just grand", ain't it??? Hope I'll be able to join you tonight.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Hello Gang,Calida, I am sorry that you are having a heck of a time with that rash, what about some benydrayl? I have also taken a cloth with warm water and calamine lotion and laid it across my skin to get prompt relief. It works for me. I would love to chat with everyone, Ihave a meeting tonight with work AND I am two hours behind you all so, it will be during the function. I am really bummed out, I wanted to chat with everyone. I hope to participate soon, my best to all.


----------

